# ارجو من عباقرة القسم الايبخلوا بالاجابه على سؤالي البسيط..



## م باسل وردان (10 أبريل 2012)

*ا

*​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني في هندسة المناجم اتوقع ان اجد ضالتي عندكم ....اخواني انا هندي صخرة صلبة جدا(ذات اللون الأزرق) فهل يمكنني اخواني تفتيتها اةو تكسيرها...مع تنني جربت بكمبريصة يابانية ممتازة...لكني كثر الاحيان لا استطيع الاستمرار بالعمل لانها تتوقف عن العمل...كما اني احتاج الى وقت طويل جدا...هل توجد طريقة اخواني تساعدوني فيها...واتمنى الا تبخلو علي بالاجابه...ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## طارق البخاري (13 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

إذا كان حجمها صغير استخدم كسارة ميكانيكية مثل : الكسارة الفكية Jaw crusher أو كسارة دورانية Gyratory crusher ........إلخ

أما إذا كان حجمها كبير (في محجر مثلا) استخدم المتفجرات Detonators


----------



## eldeebminex (13 يونيو 2012)

اولا الزميل الفاضل واضح ان صخرة حضرتك ما هى الا معدن الكوراندم (اكسيد الالومنيوم)( وكمان ليس بالسى بل هو الحجر الكريم المسمى بالزفير وهو الياقوت الازرق) وهو صلب جدا رقم صلابتة 9 تبعا لمقياس موه للصلابة وهذا ليس معناه انة غير قابل للكسر بل ينكسر ولكن لا يخدش واذا تواجد فى شكل كتلى ذو حجم كبير يكون صعب جدا الكسر باستخدام الالات واسهل طريقة لكسرة ولكن مع الصبر وتحديد اتجاة الكسر وهو الاتجاة الموازى لاتجاة استطالة البلورات واكيد هذا واضح هو استخدام الشكوش العادى وفى هذه الحالة سوف ينكسر الى قطع صغيرة واذا كنت ترغب الى قطعة الى اجزاء كبيرة فعليك بورش قطع الرخام والجرانيت وعلى الله التوفيق


----------



## وائل مشاطي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم أدا كان بامكانك أخدها ألى ماكينة القص بضغط الماء والرمل فهي الوحيدة القادرة على تقطيعها طبعاً ان كانت متوفرة لديكم


----------

